# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  21 Marsi - Dita Botërore e Poezisë

## sirena_adria

*21 Marsi, Dita Botërore e Poezisë*

Që nga viti 1999, 21 marsi është shpallur nga UNESCO dita botërore e poezisë. Vendimi i marrë në kongresin e 30-të të kësaj agjencie, zhvilluar në Paris, ka si objektiv kryesor mbështetjen e diversitetit linguistik përmes shprehjes poetike.

Në të njëjtën kohë, caktimi i një dite ndërkombëtare për poezinë bëhet edhe me qëllimin për ti kthyer kësaj gjinie të letërsisë funksionin e saj të parë, traditën gojore.

Ndërsa në kohët antike, në Greqinë e lashta poemat e Homerit mësoheshin përmendësh nga aedët dhe recitoheshin kryesisht në ambiente publike tashmë duket se poezisë i ka humbur ky tipar i vet kryesor. 


https://www.kultplus.com/libri/21-ma...ore-e-poezise/

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria

*Dita Botërore e Poezisë: “Gjuha Shqype”  * 

Në Kongresin të 30-të të UNESCO-s zhvilluar më 1999 u morr vendimi që 21 marsi i çdo viti do të jetë dita ky bota feston ditën botërore të poezisë. Qëllimi kryesor pas këtij vendimi ishte mbështetja e diversitetit linguistik përmes shprehjes poetike, transmeton lexo.com.al.

Në përkujtim të kësaj dite të veçantë, lexo.com.al ju përcjellë poezinë e Ndre Mjedes.


* “ Gjuha Shqype ”*

Permbi zâ qi lëshon bylbyli
Giûha shqype m’ shungullon;
Permbi érë qi nep zymyli
Pá daë zêmren m’ a ngushllon.

Nder kómb’ tjerë, nder dhéna tjera
Kû e shkoj jeten tesh sá mot,
Veç per tý m’ rreh zêmra e mjera,
E prej mállit derdhi lot.

Njikto giuhë qi jam tui ndie
Janë të bukra me temel;
Por prep këjo, si diell pá hije,
Per mue t’ tanave ju del.

Edhè zogu kerkon lisin
Mbî shpië t’ artë ku rri me mbret;
E shtegtari dishron fisin
Permbî vênd qi s âsht i vet.

O Shqypnië e mjerë Shqypnija,
Plot me burra e trima plot
Ti ‘j dit’ ishe; por lumnija
Qi ké pasun nuk â sot.

Nen njat tokë qi t’a shklet kâmba
Zân e t’ moçmeve veshtò:
Per bij t’ tashem, porsi e ama
E t’ koritunve, gjimô.

Nâm e zâ, qi kishe, t’ treti,
E veç turpi e mârrja t’ mbëloj;
Per lumnië veç kóre t’ mbeti
Qysh se fara e mirë mbaroj.

Por gazmô nder gjith kto t’ vshtira
Persè endè s’ sharrove kret;
Diçka t’ mbet nder atò t’ mira
Mbas dý mij e mâ shum vjet.

T’ ka mbêt giuha qi po ndîhet
N’ fush e n’ mal qi ti zotnon;
Gjith kû hija ê jote shtrîhet
Kû shqyptari zân e lëshon.

Prei Tivarit e n’ Preveze
Nji â giûha e kómbi nji;
Kû lêshon dielli njato rreze
Qi veç toka e jote i di.

Kû n’ breg t’ Cemit rritet trimi
Me zbardhë, Shqype, zânin t’ând,
E kû i Drinit â burimi
Qi shperdahet kând e kând.

Geg’ e Toskë, malcië, jallija
Jân nji kômb, m’ u daë s’ duron:
Fund e maje nji â Shqypnija,
E nji giuhë t’ gjith na bashkon.

Kjoftë mallkue kush qet ngatrrime
Nder kto vllazen shoq me shoq:
Kush e dán me fjal’ e shkrime
Ça natyra vetë perpoq.

Por me giuhë kaq t’ moçme e mjera
Si i bíj’ kjé qi pá prind mbet;
Per t’ huej t’mbâjshin dhénat tjera,
S’ t’ kishte kush per motrë t’ vet.

Kúr nji burrë u çue n’ Austri
E me sy gjithkund t’ kerkoj:
Gustav Meyer-i âsht êmni i tij,
Êmni i burrit qi t’ madhnoj.

Porsì dielli tui flakue
Shperdán terrin qi na mbëlon,
Njashtû Meyer-i tui kerkue
Kah ké dalë po ta difton.

T’ difton motrat, t’ difton fisin,
Neper shekuj fluturim
T’ çon njatjè ku luftnat krisin,
Kû â kap’ Roma e Iliri shqim.

Njikto t’ thotë (e ti se dishe)
Janë t’ bijt t’ tú qi pate mot:
Këta janë burrat qi ‘j ditë kishe,
Êmnit t’ând me i dalun zot.

Nen gjytet qi mâ vonë çili
Kómbi i yt luftár mâ pak,
Kû ish mbret at-botë Bardili,
Shum anmiku dérdhi gjak.

E njat tokë qi jé tui gëzue
E ké xanë tesh sá mij’ vjet;
Shqyptarija qi mbet mbëlue
Sot nen dhé, edhé shqyp flet.

Flet me rrasa, flet me sênde
Kû lumniën e vet e shkroj;
Por kerkush s’ i di këto vênde
E harrimi t’ tana i mbëloj.

Por gjithnji nen kâmbë po ndihen
Burrat t’ tú qi toka i mbëlon,
E nen dhé kocîjt perzihen
Si ‘j arë grun’ kúr éra lëshon.

Don’ m’ u çue e t’ gjith per s’ mbarit
Me u prië nipave mb’ nji cak:
Don’ me t’ bâ si ké kenë s’ parit,
T’ ndérës me kapë t’ lumnueshmin prak.


/ e.c.

https://lexo.com.al/2021/03/21/dita-...-gjuha-shqype/

----------

